# Video: Palm Beach Fishing and Spearfishing March 26-27, 2011



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Saturday we started the day bluewater spearfishing and came across some interesting debris well offshore, some of which was holding mahi. Afterwards we headed back near shore and found a goliath grouper, several nurse sharks, a mutton snapper and a bull shark and stingray that were both holding cobia. We shot one of the cobias but it was not captured on video. Sunday we trolled offshore and came across a pallet that was holding a school of mahi. After putting a few in the fish box from there and more trolling we hit a deep wreck and caught an amberjack.

Here is the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/21609009

And a couple pics:


----------



## PJANGLES79 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice video. Is it a Go-Pro camera you're using?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

PJANGLES79 said:


> Nice video. Is it a Go-Pro camera you're using?


thanks. Yes, it is a GoPro 960.


----------

